# Malti-Tzu's



## AJ Stagliano (Feb 18, 2008)

I am currently looking for a good breeder in the Philadelphia area.

I also wanted opinions on a Malti-Tzu vs. a Maltese pure breed.

Any comments would be appreciated!

AJ Stagliano


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

hello and welcome to SM.  

i just wanted to alert you to this recent thread which is focuses on the subject of mixes.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry529619

good luck with your search, i hope someone can point you to a good breeder.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mutts are wonderful dogs...but I would never pay a disreputable breeder to purposefully breed them. No reputable breeder would breed mutts. Go to your local shelter or rescue and save one. 

You cannot compare a mutt to a purebred since you cannot predict a mixed breed's looks, temperament, personality, health, etc. The whole point of purebred dogs is to have this predictability.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I actually own BOTH these dogs  I must say that cross breed is the most popular family dog in Australia - they have done this cross for over 20 years ( the length of time I have owned them ). The head of our R.S.P.C.A recommends the Maltese x Shih Tzu to families , they are truly a sturdy and delightful dog .Having said this I also own an incredibly healthy pure bred Maltese , who is a delight and was purchased from a well respected breeder . I think back yard breeding is a genuine problem - so if you want peace of mind and a health guarantee I would pick a Maltese . However I am slightly cynical about the argument that a pure bred dog is healthier , all statistics from health funds point out the opposite truth . Just do your research and pick what is best for you . If you truly want a cross breed , shelters in America are overun with them . Sarah


----------

